# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  كل شئ عن الPLC باللغة العربية

## أميرة قوس النصر

هدية الى كل الاخوة الكرام

اضع مشاركتي اليوم الى كل الذين عشقوا اللغة العربية (وانا واحد منهم) ليتعرفوا على كل مايخص الPLC من تنصيب برنامج التشغيل الى كتابة اللوائح وكتابة العنوانين وتكوين بعض المشاريع والانطلاق الى ماهو ابعد من ذلك بلغة سهلة احببناها جميعآ

عزيزي القارئ كل ذلك لايتطلب منك سوى نقرة بسيطة على الرابط ادناه 
هنا

----------


## حمزة الزعبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (49):

----------


## romio31990

مرسي كتير يا أميرة العالم  :SnipeR (52):  مو أميرة قوس النصر وبس  :SnipeR (31):

----------


## ماهر عبد الحميد

شكرا على الموضوع المميز المفيد  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## ahmed_engcom

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

الف شكر

----------


## تيسير يوسف

شكرا على الموضوع المميز المفيد

----------


## تيسير يوسف

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## سمير 1

كتاب جميل وشكرا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا مها موضوع يدل على الرقي بمواضيعك

----------


## مصعب احمد حسين خليفات

:Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## م.احمد زياد الحياري

الله يعطيكوا العافية................. :Bl (13):

----------


## حسام عباس

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## eng.Baha

بسم الله ماشاء الله  شكرا على الجهد

----------


## محمد الرياحي

:SnipeR (96): 
*مشكور مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## محمد الرياحي

:SnipeR (11): 


*للاسف الملف محذوف ليش عماتوا هيك*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

سأنتظر الرابط ...
5 مشاركات...؟؟؟...
شو الفكرة...؟

----------


## MEDORIYAD

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ...  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## hamad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## elrowad

*تنبيه : يمنع وضع ارقام الهاتف و الإعلان دون الرجوع لإدارة المنتدى

مشرف القسم*

----------

